# Converted Ford Transit Van



## Shwillam (Feb 14, 2018)

Just wanted to show what I’ve been travelling in the past 3 months, I helped convert it but odys dad did most of the work lol. I’ll post some pics of the actual conversation once I find em. Excuse the mess


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 14, 2018)

Some better pics


----------



## Desert Rose (Feb 14, 2018)

Awesome stove dude!!!


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah it does the job. Can only fit small kindeling or coal in it so it requires constant attention


----------



## Mad Mike (Feb 15, 2018)

What's the name brand of that tiny stove and does it radiates enough heat to keep the van warm?


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 15, 2018)

It’s made by a guy locally who sells em on ebay for only £50. And oh fuck yea, it goes from being 1 or 2 degree C up to 28-35C in like 45minutes. I end up sweating my ass off and having to go outside at times


----------



## jdrakeh (Feb 15, 2018)

I haven't posted on here for quite a while, but I saw this and just wanted to say that I think it's an awesome conversion.


----------



## Chazten (Feb 16, 2018)

NotSoSirius said:


> It’s made by a guy locally who sells em on ebay for only £50. And oh fuck yea, it goes from being 1 or 2 degree C up to 28-35C in like 45minutes. I end up sweating my ass off and having to go outside at times



You know this guys eBay shop handle??


----------



## Dmac (Feb 17, 2018)

Definitely need more info on the stove. The van build is nice btw


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 17, 2018)

Chazten said:


> You know this guys eBay shop handle??





Dmac said:


> Definitely need more info on the stove. The van build is nice btw



I’ll try and find it but remember this is in the UK, I’m not sure he ships to the US but I’ll see


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 17, 2018)

@Chazten @Dmac

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miniature-...438064&hash=item1ed13eb2f6:g:WPwAAOSwkvdaaKMq

Here’s the stove on ebay

Lemme know if the link works in the usa


----------



## Sameer (Feb 18, 2018)

I love this conversion! And like everyone else I am also interested in the stove! When I find a good spot I can for 14 days and the stove would be a remarkable addition to my own operation.


----------



## creature (Feb 18, 2018)

Great build, man..

hopefully ya find something in CA..

gots work to do, today.. i may hit you up a little later with a minor update..

i like that stove, too!!


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 18, 2018)

creature said:


> Great build, man..
> 
> hopefully ya find something in CA..
> 
> ...



Right on man. I got the room for rent in Hayward so I’ll be in the east bay for a while. Hope we’re able to work together!


----------

